# World's largest...



## robert@fm (Nov 19, 2018)

World's largest shopping bag

World's largest paperclip (slightly bent)


----------



## Contused (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Dec 11, 2018)

I love Google Earth


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 12, 2018)

I don’t love Google Earth. It thinks I live in the middle of a field. 

Mind you, if you go into street view you can see chez Dr B’s apartment block being built.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 12, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I don’t love Google Earth. It thinks I live in the middle of a field.
> 
> Mind you, if you go into street view you can see chez Dr B’s apartment block being built.



I got captured on street view, getting out of car at a place I used to live. Seeing it for the first time made for an unsettling moment.


----------



## Robin (Dec 12, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> I got captured on street view, getting out of car at a place I used to live. Seeing it for the first time made for an unsettling moment.


There’s a fuzzy blob in the middle of our lawn on the satellite view. It’s our daughter sunbathing! (don’t tell her I called her that!)


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 12, 2018)

Robin said:


> There’s a fuzzy blob in the middle of our lawn on the satellite view. It’s our daughter sunbathing! (don’t tell her I called her that!)



Eeek! Even more unsettling!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 14, 2018)

Just looked at our house - photo was only taken last summer when we had to hire a skip to put the rubble in when remodelling the bathroom in, as too heavy to take to council tip (only allowed 75kg a month)


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 14, 2018)

The photo of our area has only just been updated to show the garage we built outside our house in 2009!  Until very recently it still showed our house with no garage and my old car parked outside


----------



## Lanny (Dec 14, 2018)

Do you know those salespeople that came round to houses to sell an aerial photo of your house? I've seen quite a lot of those blown up photos in other people's living rooms being displayed! My late mum HATED those photos & always felt spied on! We never bought one when they came calling & they stopped calling when, one year, my mum got SO fed up & upset that she REALLY laid it in for the poor salesman & surprised us all: NOT such a harmless sweet little old lady in her 70's!  & shock emoji! The look on the salesman's face as my mum let it rip in Chinese: DIDN'T really need me to translate! He left with his tail between his legs saying they'll NEVER take another aerial photo of the house again! That was a good 15+ years ago & there haven't been a salesman calling since!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 15, 2018)

I use Google Earth all the time. If someone rings me up about a job, I know where it is how long cable runs are. One customer I knew he had a Morris Miner ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 1, 2019)

Led lighting around for xmas lights. You can measure off Google E


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 14, 2019)

One of the most interesting things I have seen on Google Earth is an aeroplane caught in flight just south of Shere in the Sussex Hills Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty.


----------



## Robin (Jan 14, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> One of the most interesting things I have seen on Google Earth is an aeroplane caught in flight just south of Shere in the Sussex Hills Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty.


I found this when I was looking for ferry routes across the  Firth of Clyde, I thought I'd found a new route, but it turned out to be a vapour trail, when I followed it across and found the plane!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 18, 2019)

Oban is on the Firth of Lorn, gateway to the Inner Hebrides. Strayed a bit North in your search


----------



## Robin (Jan 18, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Oban is on the Firth of Lorn, gateway to the Inner Hebrides. Strayed a bit North in your search


Ah, sorry, that was a bit misleading. I’m not that geographically challenged, honest! I started by looking for cottages in the Oban area, and ended up booking one in Strachur, and then decided a couple of days doing Dumfries and Galloway first was a good idea. But I left Oban in as the original search location. The vapour trail is actually near Wemyss Bay/ Dunoon.


----------

